# All day chemist delivery time



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

As the title suggests.

Anyone have a rough idea of the delivery time?

I have used UP before and it took 3 weeks. I am leaving my uni house in 2-3 weeks and wondering if it would be here before I left.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

think it took about 5-7 working days for my stuff from there to turn up


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers buddy. Were you able to track your delivery?

You can only track UP until it leaves Hong Kong.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I've used ADC a few times and delivery has never exceed 2 weeks (10 working days).


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Good to hear. Will make my order today then!

G-Fresh were you able to track?

Suppose for $25 delivery I'd expect a quick(ish) delivery. ADC is ridiculously cheaper than UP! Even with the delivery it was cheaper.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah mate I think you can track your order but I never bothered. Going to order some more stuff in a couple of weeks so hopefully they are as good as they were the first time


----------



## APG (Mar 1, 2011)

hey mitch, i used adc the utha week and it came after 5 days! including sat and sun! and i got all my pct for £90! i couldnt recommend em enough mate, i had the tracking number 2 days after my order, international and parcelforce, and as i live close to a parcelforce depot my order arrived at 08:02, awesome stuff. Oh and btw it was discreetly packaged aswell mate just incase if your worried about and nosey bas*tad neighbors etc lol. hope my review helps mate lol


----------



## Dood (Apr 25, 2011)

How did you pay for it? I heard people had problems when paying with Visa... ie fraud / extra transactions showing up on their card.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dood said:


> How did you pay for it? I heard people had problems when paying with Visa... ie fraud / extra transactions showing up on their card.


I paid by visa and not had any problems up to now. Just ordered some more stuff off them yesterday and paid with visa so hopefully it's all good again


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

just a quick update regarding delivery times and tracking. i ordered with them on 17th May and have received it today. So a 5 working day turn around which is quick. also i got an email on 23rd to say i could track it


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

I ordered 10 days ago. yesterday i got a mail saying i would receive the tracking numberr in 2 or 3 days time. US contact details though. strange!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats what i got. To tell you the truth i never bothered to check the tracking number or details as


----------



## Alex Cruise (Jul 22, 2011)

Dood said:


> How did you pay for it? I heard people had problems when paying with Visa... ie fraud / extra transactions showing up on their card.


I use my Amex card for all my online shopping's, ADC have option of only VISA, it's a small request just get started with Amex also so that it will be more convenient for us to shop more stuff form you as I love the service & delivery you have.


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

i used anabolic peptides.com for A.Is last wk. uk based,2.50 flat rate delivery and was here in 2 days! cheap stuff too


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

bigpit said:


> i used anabolic peptides.com for A.Is last wk. uk based,2.50 flat rate delivery and was here in 2 days! cheap stuff too


ok mate have you got e-mail them for details!!


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

***you cannot post a link to this site as they sell steroids please do not do this again or mention them.***


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I saw this site after I used ADC. I will be using these next time though. Pretty much same prices as ADC (give or take £1) but no huge P&P costs!


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

bigpit said:


> ***you cannot post a link to this site as they sell steroids please do not do this again or mention them.***


oops,sorry. they've only just started selling juice too and i didn't realise.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

bigpit said:


> oops,sorry. they've only just started selling juice too and i didn't realise.


Do they? I just had a look and could only see PCT and AI meds and peptides.


----------

